# Marconi Atalanta receiver



## maltesejohn (Sep 19, 2014)

I am looking for Marconi Marine Radio Room Equipment. Especially a marconi Atalanta receiver to purchase. anyone has any for sale?
Thanking you
John Cauchi ex Sealink R/O - 1985-1987


----------



## djmorton (Apr 10, 2006)

Try a search on ebay:-
ebay.co.uk
or just Google "Marconi Atalanta Receiver" which should guide you to various outlet sources.
Good luck in your search

Denis


----------



## maltesejohn (Sep 19, 2014)

*Marconi Atalanta*

Hello Denis,
I been searching for some time now and nothing came up for sale. 
Patience ... its a virtue I suppose.. I shall keep looking.
Thanks
John Cauchi


----------

